# NFL Draft...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Anyone follow the draft? Thoughts, surprises, disappointments? 
@smurg I hope TJ Hockenson works out for you guys. He did a lot of good things at Iowa. I hope it translates to the NFL.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Mostly just checked in from time to time to see what my Cowboys were doing. Nothing spectacular (as usual) and Im a little disappointed with the draft of another potential knucklehead in Trysten Hill! College guys with baggage or poor attitude or off field problems don't deserve to be drafted in my humble opinion. These types of players should be treated more like a walk on and have to make a team on there own...


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Mostly just checked in from time to time to see what my Cowboys were doing. Nothing spectacular (as usual) and Im a little disappointed with the draft of another potential knucklehead in Trysten Hill! College guys with baggage or poor attitude or off field problems don't deserve to be drafted in my humble opinion. These types of players should be treated more like a walk on and have to make a team on there own...


Well said. I will say this though. Our boys have made that mistake multiple times before. Some turn out so so and others are just a distraction for the team. Key word being Team. That's the funny part about pro sports. Most those fools don't even care about the game or team. They just care about self and money. Many of us guys that didn't go pro, would play for peanuts and pop corn. It really is to sad that money can sour even the most pure of sports.

Maybe one day we can fire the Cowbys owner and get a team player up top also.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Pat McAfee is hilarious.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Pat McAfee is hilarious.


He got some good shots in on the titans.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Anyone follow the draft? Thoughts, surprises, disappointments?
> @smurg I hope TJ Hockenson works out for you guys. He did a lot of good things at Iowa. I hope it translates to the NFL.


Some people have been trying to compare him to Ebron, but from what I hear, he is a much more all-around TE and has great hands. I don't watch much college ball so I don't have much of a clue about the draft. Will be intriguing to watch the offense, but I believe our defense is what's keeping us from making many runs.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The NFL has gone overboard turning the draft into a TV spectacle. A red carpet event for the draft? Really? 
TJ Hockenson looks promising. But I agree with @smurg that Lions D needs the most help. I never get too excited over draft picks. They all need time to develop into good players. Some do, some don't.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> The NFL has gone overboard turning the draft into a TV spectacle. A red carpet event for the draft? Really?
> TJ Hockenson looks promising. But I agree with @smurg that Lions D needs the most help. I never get too excited over draft picks. They all need time to develop into good players. Some do, some don't.


Are you a Seahawks fan?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > The NFL has gone overboard turning the draft into a TV spectacle. A red carpet event for the draft? Really?
> ...


Lol, grew up in Detroit.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Shindoman said:
> ...


That's right. I remember your man cave.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


No worries, Seahawks are going to be better than the press is giving them credit for lately. But the Lions thing started in '71 when I first saw a game live. 
Not about to jump ship after all I've stuck by them for! Stafford is the toughest QB in the league.😂


----------

